# working on zombie boy and papermache` stuff...



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Nothing like headless zombies, intestines and Judas Priest in July!


----------



## absintheminded (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey, by July..I figure we are more than half way to Halloween!! Gotta get a move on those props and ideas. My problem is, I cannot keep up with my ideas!!! LOL


----------



## runmikeyrun (Oct 7, 2008)

i think i have that zombie costume for my daughter. It might be a little big for her yet this year (she's 4) but if it's the same one that's a cool start for a dummy! I thought the same thing when i bought it- if she didn't wear it, it'd be good for a dummy.

I am still sad i couldn't get to that Priest concert...


----------

